# Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€



## BlackViper59 (27. Dezember 2011)

*Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Nachdem sich meine Logitech diNovoEdge langsam aber sicher auflöst (tastenbeschriftung löst sich und manche tasten selbst) soll nun eine neue her und ich bräuchte ne entscheidungshilfe von euch. 
Anforderungen:
-darf kabelgebunden sein
-beleuchtete tasten (Blau o. grün)
-max. 50€

ich hatte schon die x4 rausgesucht da sie nen super preis hat und meinen anforderungen entspricht, aber mein PC steht auf meinen Tisch und er ist Blau/grün beleuchtet doch die x4 hat orange beleuchtung . meine jetzige überlegung ist ne alte G15 bei ebay zu schiessen. 

was sagt ihr?


----------



## s|n|s (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

sidewinder x4


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Ich denke auch, dass die X4 das Beste wäre. 
Gute mit blauer oder grüner Beleuchtung gibt es nämlich kaum, es sei denn du gibst das Geld für eine Razer BW aus.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

*Keysonic KSK-6001 UELX


Review KeySonic KSK-6001 UELX - ComputerBase Forum


Ultra Kompakt daher gut zum spielen....Tasten schneller zuerreichen.


Umgewöhnung kurz, allerdings zurück auf Fullsize schwerer.
*


----------



## s|n|s (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



> 20 Anti-Ghosting Tasten simultanes drücken von mehr als 4 Tasten



sidewinder hat 6KRO


----------



## AeroX (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mit einer sidewinder noch nicht gezockt und kann zu der nix sagen. 
Aber meine g15 hat lange durchgehalten und man hatte immer Spaß mit ihr zu schreiben/daddeln. 
Sie hat einen super Tastenanschlag und ich immer vollends zufrieden!  
Und die Beleuchtung war auch Immer ausreichend!
MfG


----------



## wuestenfux (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Jetzt bitte nicht erschlagen aber ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten die hier geholt (Beleuchtet in rot, lila oder blau)

Medion P81060 (MD 86480) Tastatur mit Hintergrund-Beleuchtung bei Aldi-Nord » markensysteme.de


----------



## matze95 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Lass lieber die Finger von Logitech oder Medion und nimm die Sidewinder, die ist wenigstens ihr Geld wert.


----------



## wuestenfux (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Naja die 30€ Tastatur macht (noch) was es soll und leuchtet  Also ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## BlackViper59 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

hatte mich jetzt für ne Logitech G510 (63€ Amazon-Warehouse) entschieden, da die orange beleuchtung der x4 einfach nicht zum rest auf meinen schreibtisch passt. und die G15 in den letzten tagen bei ebay für ~50€ weggingen, ich finde des ist zu viel für ne gebrauchte Tastatur.
Ich hab jetzt nur ein Problemm: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-energiesparmodus-aktivieren.html#post3787875


----------



## matze95 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Wozu fragst du eigentlich nach Rat, wenn du sowieso auf niemanden hörst?


----------



## BlackViper59 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Eure Vorschläge waren:
x4: hat sich durch die Farbe erledigt
keysonic: Keine Sondertasten (hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich welche will.)
Medion: siehe keysonic
Blieb noch die G15. aber bevor ich 50€ für ne gebraucht von ebay ausgebe kann ich gleich das nachfolgermodell neu kaufen.
Trotzdem danke für die Vorschläge.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



matze95 schrieb:


> Wozu fragst du eigentlich nach Rat, wenn du sowieso auf niemanden hörst?


 

Das kommt hier doch öfters vor. Sowas nennt man Beratungsresistent. Warum was besseres nehmen wenn die Tastatur halt nicht von der Beleuchtung her passt. Da sag ich nur eins zu. Selber schuld.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Im Grunde war es nicht beratungsresistent, er hat nur nicht seine Kriterien und Präferenzen vollständig dargelegt, sodass eine _gute_ Beratung nicht möglich war!
Aber das sollte man jetzt bleiben lassen, wenn er meint sein perfektes Produkt gefunden zu haben, ist es gut!


----------



## HAWX (31. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Im Grunde war es nicht beratungsresistent, er hat nur nicht seine Kriterien und Präferenzen vollständig dargelegt, sodass eine gute Beratung nicht möglich war!
> Aber das sollte man jetzt bleiben lassen, wenn er meint sein perfektes Produkt gefunden zu haben, ist es gut!



/sign

Ich werde wohl auch bald mich auf die Suche nach einer neuen Tastatur machen:

- Preis 50-70
- Beluchtung der Tasten
- Lautstärkeregulierung

Beim Tippen gefallen mir flache Tasten, also Notebook ähnlich eigentlich bisher am besten. Meine Sidewinder X6 ist aber einfach zum 

Hat jemand auf die schnelle einen Tipp?


----------



## matze95 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Statt der Sidewinder X6 die Sidewinder X4. Hat beleuchtete Tasten, relativ flache Tasten (nicht so flach wie beim Notebook) und Lautstärkeregulierung. Ist für den Preis das Beste was du bekommen kannst.


----------



## BlackViper59 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

er findet seine x6 zum und soll dann ne x4 kaufen


----------



## Crenshaw (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Guck dir mal beide Tastaturen na dann weißte wieso -.-


----------



## BlackViper59 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Vom aussehen ist die x4 klar schöner aber von den tasten her sind beide doch gleich?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Vom aussehen ist die x4 klar schöner aber von den tasten her sind beide doch gleich?


 
Ähnlich...
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hatte die X6 einen etwas knackigeren und homogeneren Anschlag als die X4.
Natürlich war das mein persönliches Empfinden.


----------



## gh0st76 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Vom aussehen ist die x4 klar schöner aber von den tasten her sind beide doch gleich?


 

Von den Tasten her sind die gleich. Aber technisch ist die X4 besser.


----------



## HAWX (1. Januar 2012)

Naja also eine X4 möglichst nicht, denn die X6 hat mich doch ziemlich kuriert, eventuell käme auch eine mechanische Tastatur in Frage, hab ich noch nie getestet.


----------



## matze95 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Naja an der X4 gibt es eigentlich keine größeren Mängel,  da würdest du nichts falsch machen.
Eine mechanische ist immer eine sehr gute Wahl. Allerdings wirst du da keine beleuchtete für 50 Euro bekommen.
Beleuchtete mechanische Tastaturen fangen glaub ich bei 120 Euro An (Razer Black Widow)


----------



## Skeksis (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Da gibt es schon ein paar, aber, wie matze schon sagte, die fangen so bei 120,- € an. Du bezahlst für die Beleuchtung rund 50% des Kaufpreises. Ob es dir das wert ist, oder ob du auch auf eine Beleuchtung verzichten kannst, solltest du dir nochmal überlegen. Man kann für dein Budget (+~10,-€) durchaus schon in die Mechas einsteigen, aber dann eben mit MXBlack und unbeleuchtet. Nach einer kurzem Umgewöhnung vermisst man die Beleuchtung meist nicht mehr. Notfalls gibts ja noch die Schreibtischlampe.


----------



## matze95 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Eigentlich ist es für die Augen sowieso ungesund ohne Licht und nur mit der Tastaturbeleuchtung zu zocken, also nimm eine Steelseries 6VG2 mit Blacks oder eine Razer Black Widow mit Blues.
Allerdings solltest du mal im MM gucken, ob da ne Black Widow ist, damit du mal schauen kannst, ob dir die Blue Switches gefallen. Die Blue Switches haben nämlich bei jedem Anschlag ein Klicken, was manche stört.


----------



## HAWX (2. Januar 2012)

matze95 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist es für die Augen sowieso ungesund ohne Licht und nur mit der Tastaturbeleuchtung zu zocken, also nimm eine Steelseries 6VG2 mit Blacks oder eine Razer Black Widow mit Blues.
> Allerdings solltest du mal im MM gucken, ob da ne Black Widow ist, damit du mal schauen kannst, ob dir die Blue Switches gefallen. Die Blue Switches haben nämlich bei jedem Anschlag ein Klicken, was manche stört.



Hm... also eine Beleuchtung ist mir eigentlich schon ziemlich wichtig, aber noch wichtiger ist eine Lautstärkereguluerungsmöglichkeit, was die Steelseries nicht zu haben scheint?


----------



## matze95 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Naja für eine beleuchtete mechanische musst du allerdings viel mehr Geld ausgeben. Die Razer Black Widow Ultimate mit Beleuchtung kostet zurzeit 120 Euro und das ist die Billigste mit Beleuchtung.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (2. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die G6V2 Lautstärketasten besitzt, allerdings gibt es Hotkey Programme, die eine solche Funktion erfüllen 

Mfg
ToBi.


----------



## HAWX (2. Januar 2012)

matze95 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja für eine beleuchtete mechanische musst du allerdings viel mehr Geld ausgeben. Die Razer Black Widow Ultimate mit Beleuchtung kostet zurzeit 120 Euro und das ist die Billigste mit Beleuchtung.



Warum sind die denn so verdammt teuer? Das ist ja fast eine Frechheit 

Edit: Hab dazu gerade mal ein Review gelesen, gibt es auch mechanische Tastaturen die leise sind? Die Black Widow Ultimate ist laut Computer Base wohl abartig laut...


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

HotHardware Mechanical Keyboard Showcase - YouTube

Kommt auf die Switches an, die Blauen haben eben dieses klicken.


----------



## matze95 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Warum sind die denn so verdammt teuer? Das ist ja fast eine Frechheit
> 
> Edit: Hab dazu gerade mal ein Review gelesen, gibt es auch mechanische Tastaturen die leise sind? Die Black Widow Ultimate ist laut Computer Base wohl abartig laut...


 

Ja, das mit dem Preis ist echt doof. Darum habe ich auch keine Black Widow Ultrimate, sondern nur eine normale. Die verbreitesten Switches sind die Browns, Blacks und Blues. Allerdings finde ich die Blues garnicht so laut. Am besten mal irgendwo gucken, ob sie für dich störend laut sind. Oder schau dir mal bei Youtube ein paar Videos von der Black Widow an. Da zeigen viele, wie laut sie wirklich ist.


----------



## HAWX (2. Januar 2012)

Mach ich gleich mal wenn ich am PC bin. Kannst du denn die Lautstärke mit der Tasta regeln? Ansonsten muss ich mich gleich anders weitig umsehen, denn die Lautstärkeregelung ist für mich essentiell.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Die BW hat Sondertasten für den Sound F1-F3.


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



matze95 schrieb:


> Oder schau dir mal bei Youtube ein paar Videos von der Black Widow an. Da zeigen viele, wie laut sie wirklich ist.


 

Bringt nicht wirklich was weil da der Sound meistens verfälscht ist. Aber laut ist die BW nicht. Wenn man sich erstmal daran gewöhnt hat, dann hämmert man die Tasten beim schreiben auch nicht mehr bis auf die Stahlplatte durch.


----------



## moparcrazy (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Kannst du denn die Lautstärke mit der Tasta regeln?


Geht mit *JEDER *Tastatur.
Die Tastaturen die das nativ bieten haben das im Treiber, Tastaturen ohne die Funktion brauchen meist keine Treiber.
Hier lässt sich das ganze mit AutoHotkey nachrüsten, ein kleines Programm das über Skripte diese und alle möglichen anderen Funktionen (Makro's,Taste Deaktivieren,Tasten Umlegen,etc) ermöglicht.


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Wenns unbedingt grün oder blau sein muss empfehle ich die Logitech G105 für 50 Euro ansonsten die X4 für 35 .


----------



## Raeven (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

G15 da weist du was du hast, würde ich immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Bei grüner Beleuchtung würde ich die Zibal von Mionix nehmen. Technisch steckt die jedes Brett von Logitech in die Tasche.


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



Raeven schrieb:


> G15 da weist du was du hast


 Was denn? Erklär mal.


----------



## Raeven (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Was denn? Erklär mal.


 erstmal ist die beleuchtet, sauberer und klarer Druckpunkt der Tasten, Sondertasten ( Macros) und mein absoluter Favorit ist die LCD Anzeige für verschiedene Modi , z.B. : CPU Last, Musik, Spielefortschritte etc, 
natürlich die G15 refresh, für mich ein Preis/ Leistungssieger 

Logitech G15 Gaming-Tastatur schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder etwas teurer Logitech G510 Gaming Tastatur schnurgebunden

http://www.schottenland.de/preisver...4917/LOGITECH-G510-Gaming-Keyboard-920-002531


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Die G15 refresh ist sicherlich eine sehr gute (nicht mechanische) Tastatur, wenn nicht die Beste für ihren Preis. 

Die neue G510 finde ich wegen des Druckpunktes nicht gut. Ich frage mich echt, warum Logitech den so vermurkst hat!?


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



Raeven schrieb:


> sauberer und klarer Druckpunkt der Tasten


Bei der Gummi matte? Neee is klar. 
In dem Preisbereich ist für mich einzig und allein die X4 empfehlbar.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Bei der Gummi matte? Neee is klar.


 
Wenigstens hat sie einen Druck*punkt*!
Wenn man Mechas dagegen hat...

Und empfehlbar ist das, womit sich der Kunde wohlfühlt, erlaubt ist, was gefällt!


----------



## turbosnake (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

habe alle mechas auch nach ich meine 2mm.
Den die meisten aber nichts spüren.
Sie haben einen Druckpunkt und der wird sich NIE verändern, auch nach 50 Mio Anschlägen belibt er bei genau der gleichen länge wie am Anfang.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

OK, ich glaube wir reden über unterschiedliche Druckpunkte.
Du redest über den Auslösepunkt (Ok, der wird auch Druckpunkt genannt...).
Und ich hab gemeint, dass sie (Bis auf die Bucklingsprings) ihre technikbedingte Linearität beim Anschlag nicht ablegen können.
Rubberdomes springen halt ab einem präzisem Kraftaufwand nach unten. Gut, der mag sich zwar über die Zeit verändern, aber es bleibt ein Punkt.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat sie einen Druck*punkt*!
> Wenn man Mechas dagegen hat...
> 
> Und empfehlbar ist das, womit sich der Kunde wohlfühlt, erlaubt ist, was gefällt!


 Stimmt Du hast recht und ich werde meinen Beitrag entsprechend editieren.

Was, Cherry hat den Druckpunkt abgeschafft? Warum sagt mir das keiner? ... Moment ... halt, da ist er ja. Puh jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt, er ist ja noch da!
2mm bei allen Cherry MX Switch's außer Black und Red die haben und hatten nie einen.


----------



## Raeven (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Bei der Gummi matte? Neee is klar.
> In dem Preisbereich ist für mich einzig und allein die X4 empfehlbar.



Auch wenns weh tut, andere haben auch eine Meinung


----------



## matze95 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Es ist trotzdem Fakt, dass die X4 technisch nicht schlechter als die Logitech ist und sehr viel billiger und man bei einer G15 40 Euro nur für ein LCD-Display bezahlt.
Desweiteren habe ich noch nie von jemanden gehört, der mechanische Tastaturen länger als ein paar Tage benutzt hat und danach wieder eine Rubberdome wollte, denn wenn man sich erst mal an die mechanischen Tasten gewöhnt hat schreibt man spürbar schneller und auch die Belastung der Hände bei längeren Texten geht zurück.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Wer Mechas nicht mag, der benutzt sie doch nicht länger als ein paar Stunden?
Und man _meint_ spürbar schneller zu schreiben, denn Belege gibt es meines Wissens nicht nicht...


----------



## matze95 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wer Mechas nicht mag, der benutzt sie doch nicht länger als ein paar Stunden?
> Und man _meint_ spürbar schneller zu schreiben, denn Belege gibt es meines Wissens nicht nicht...



Mechas entwickeln ihre volle Qualität erst dann, wenn man gelernt hat mit ihnen zu schreiben. Wenn man gelernt hat nicht jede Taste bis auf den Boden durchzudrücken, dann lässt sich damit schneller und angenehmer schreiben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Das ist ein "Man gewöhnt sich an alles"-Argument.
Und meiner Meinung nach muss ein gutes Gerät intuitv bedienbar sein und man muss nicht erst lernen, es zu bedienen.
Aber wir schweifen hier vom Thema einer Kaufberatung ab und sollten bei BEdarf weiterer Diskussionen das in den entsprechenden Thread weiterführen.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



matze95 schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem Fakt, dass die X4 technisch nicht schlechter als die Logitech ist und sehr viel billiger


Sie ist nicht nur nicht schlechter, sie ist sogar besser! Warum??? 18KRO bei Microsoft gegen 2KRO bei Logitech...


----------



## matze95 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Sie ist nicht nur nicht schlechter, sie ist sogar besser! Warum??? 18KRO bei Microsoft gegen 2KRO bei Logitech...


 
Das stimmt. Aber geht per USB-Anschluss nicht nur 6KRO?...oder verwechsele ich da was?


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Jein! Limit USB eigentlich 6KRO. Einige Hersteller umgehen das mit einigen Controller Tricks. Bei Rubberdome ist die X4 die einzige mit der Funktion, bei den Mechanischen gibts da noch mehr.


----------



## BlackViper59 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Sie ist nicht nur nicht schlechter, sie ist sogar besser! Warum??? 18KRO bei Microsoft gegen 2KRO bei Logitech...



Falls die Websites der Hersteller stimmen siehts so aus:

Microsoft x4:


> Advanced anti-ghosting capability                           Press up to 26 keys simultaneously without ghosting—what you press is what you get!


Gaming Keyboard: SideWinder X4 | Microsoft Hardware

logitech g510(g19)


> MehrfachtasteneingabeDu kannst fünf Tasten gleichzeitig drücken und sie werden alle erkannt, sodass Du mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig erledigen kannst.


Logitech DE - Logitech G510 Gaming Tastatur mit LCD GamePanel Display

Also ich hab nur 10 Finger mit denen ich die Tastatur bedienen kann, keine 26. Und beim zoggen nur 5


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

 Stimmen aber leider beide nicht.
Microsoft übertreibt hier, die X4 bietet aber immerhin 18KRO.
Logitech übertreibt auch, die richtige Angabe wäre:* bis zu* 5 Tasten werden erkannt.
Da beim KeyRollOver aber die kleinste mögliche Kombination gilt haben alle Logitech Tastaturen einen 2KRO.

Und ich hoffe doch Du hast mehr als zwei Finger!


----------



## BlackViper59 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Ich hab mehr als 2 aber weniger als 18


----------



## matze95 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

18 sind wirklich unnötig viele, aber mehr als 2KRO sollte man bei einer so teuren Tastatur schon erwarten können.


----------



## Nyuki (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

viele berichten das bei der X4/X6 sich die Farben von den Tasten lösen (lack geht ab), schon nach 4 Monaten bei einigen.Haben die das Problem schon gelöst von Microsoft?

eins von vielen Posts.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=752305

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=810142


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



Nyuki schrieb:


> viele berichten das bei der X4/X6 sich die Farben von den Tasten lösen (lack geht ab), schon nach 4 Monaten bei einigen.Haben die das Problem schon gelöst von Microsoft?
> 
> eins von vielen Posts.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich habe jetzt meine ein halbes Jahr und spiel jeden Tag 3-4 Stunden darauf, jedenfalls sieht die noch top aus!  Vielleicht führen da auch manchmal die Inhaltsstoffe von Handcremes, falschen Reinigungsmitteln etc. zur Auflösung der Tasten. Oder aber die haben sich dem Problem angenommen und eine verbesserte Revision rausgebracht. Ich will mich da jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass meine X4 noch eine Zeit lang hält.


----------



## matze95 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



Nyuki schrieb:


> viele berichten das bei der X4/X6 sich die Farben von den Tasten lösen (lack geht ab), schon nach 4 Monaten bei einigen.Haben die das Problem schon gelöst von Microsoft?


 
Also bei meiner X4 habe ich auch noch keine Ablösung der Farbe entdeckt.


----------



## Nyuki (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

ICH HOLE EIN WENIG AUS.Nichts für ungut.

*Ich habe sehr wenig ahnung von Tastaturen.*

ich habe gerade gelesen das die das Problem behoben haben.Doch ich wette , daß wenn ich mir eine X4 nun bestelle, ich eine alte rev. vom Lager bekomme.MS hat bestimmt nicht alle zurückgefordert und neue versendet.

Ich suche auch.

Die x4 vom Preis 35 Euro + features gefällt mir sehr.Eigentlich unschlagbar, doch ich will eine neue Rev. haben, wenn!!!

So ein misst....

Zum Thema neue REV.+ alter der Hardware:

z.b.

eins von 100 Beispielen von mir:
Bei meiner G700 war es so das man mir Versichert hat das die Maus von der Produktion max. 1 Monat zurückliegt.Der Code steht im Batteriefach und ICH kann ihn lesen^^, da ich mich bei Logitech schlau gemacht habe.

Ein Disaster was darauf folgte zwischen Händler und mir...aber mit mir zieht man sowas nicht ab!!!

nun ist die Frage von MIR:

*Woher bekomme ich eine 100% neue Revision von der X4?Händler des Vertrauens?Und wo kann ich das ablesen, das ProduktionsDatum?und wie ist der Code verschlüsselt?

*P.S.





matze95 schrieb:


> Also bei meiner X4 habe ich auch noch keine Ablösung der Farbe entdeckt.



Wie lange hast du die denn schon?

geht bei der X4 , wenn man WS, WA, WD ect. *hält* und dabei eine Zahl drückt wie, 1 2 3 4 5 6 ect.?Bei meinem K350 Logi Cordless geht das nicht


----------



## matze95 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Vielleicht versuchst du mal dem Händler deines Vertrauens eine E-Maul zuschreiben und die zu fragen welche Revision sie denn da haben.

Müssten ungefähr 6 Monate sein.


Ja, die X4 hat 18KRO, also kannst du genug Tasten gleichzeitig drücken.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Was ich einfach nicht begreifen will:
Manche geben ungefähr 60€ für ihre Maus aus, aber wenn die Tastatur mehr als 50€ kostet, dann wirds aber schon mehr als kritisch. 
Ich meine ich hatte auch ne Logitech G11 (damals Rev.1 für knapp 80€ xD) und bin damit 5 Jahre sehr gut zurecht gekommen, aber jetzt wo ich eine mecha hab, könnte ich mich dafür steinigen, dass ich damals nicht 20€ draufgelegt habe und mir ne mecha geholt habe.

Aber sei es drum: X4 ist gute Tastatur, bestell bei Amazon (direkt), da kannst sehr sicher sein eine neue Rev zu bekommen. Ansonsten ne gebrauchte G11 für 10€ schiessen .


----------



## Nyuki (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

muss man bei der X4 Treiber installieren oder nimmt Win7 MS sofort an?Gibts überhaupt treiber dafür und wenn welche vorteile hat man dann?


----------



## matze95 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Ja, funktioniert ohne Treiber. Den Treiber braucht man aber, um die Makrotasten zu verwalten.


----------



## Nyuki (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



matze95 schrieb:


> Ja, funktioniert ohne Treiber. Den Treiber braucht man aber, um die Makrotasten zu verwalten.



genau da dachte ich, da braucht man keine SW für.Ok already bestellt beim Händler des Vertrauens^^

Da bin mal gepsannt.

cu


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Windows Update bietet bei der X4 von selbst den Intelli Type Pro Treiber an. Bis jetzt gab es da bei mir keinerlei Bugs oder irgendwelche Probleme mit.


----------



## Nyuki (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Supi 



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Was ich einfach nicht begreifen will:
> Manche  geben ungefähr 60€ für ihre Maus aus, aber wenn die Tastatur mehr als  50€ kostet, dann wirds aber schon mehr als kritisch.
> Ich meine ich  hatte auch ne Logitech G11 (damals Rev.1 für knapp 80€ xD) und bin damit  5 Jahre sehr gut zurecht gekommen, aber jetzt wo ich eine mecha hab,  könnte ich mich dafür steinigen, dass ich damals nicht 20€ draufgelegt  habe und mir ne mecha geholt habe.
> 
> Aber sei es drum: X4 ist gute  Tastatur, bestell bei Amazon (direkt), da kannst sehr sicher sein eine  neue Rev zu bekommen. Ansonsten ne gebrauchte G11 für 10€ schiessen  .



Was ich einfach nicht begreifen will:
Manche  geben ungefähr 80€ für ihre Tastatur aus, aber wenn die Maus mehr als 30€ kostet, dann wirds aber schon mehr als kritisch. 

Aber sei es drum:Bei Amazon kenne ich zuviele die im WarenAusgang arbeiten, die "unabhängig" mir das gleiche erzählen.Da werde ich bestimmt nicht "mehr alles" bestellen^^

Cu

Edit:Super !!! X4 angekommen.Produktionsdatum Dezember 2011^^.

Qualitativ fand ich aber Logi besser.Sowas kenne ich gar nicht...ist aber nicht schlimm.


----------



## PAUI (15. April 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

will mir eventuell die Logitech g105 holen ist die in der normalen Version grün leuchtend?

als Kriterium muss sie nämlich Grün leuchten.


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*

Nach butte einen eignen Thread auf und krame keinen aus der Versenkung!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtete Tastatur ~50€*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach muss ein gutes Gerät intuitv bedienbar sein und man muss nicht erst lernen, es zu bedienen.


 Das (schnelle) Schreiben auf einer Tastatur 'Zehn Finger blind' muss erst erlernt werden. Und genau _dann_ entfaltet eine gute Mecha so _richtig_ ihr 'Wohlfülaroma'. Die 'Drei Finger Geier-Sturzflug'-Tipperfraktion kann der Auslösepunkt wohl wurstegal sein. Diejenigen hämmern die Tasten immer bis zum Bodenblech durch. Insofern hat eine eingebaute Gummimatte noch einen ergonomischen Effekt, die Fingergelenke werden geschont: Der Anschlag am Bodenblech wird etwas 'abgefedert'.


----------

